# Are all powders the same



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

Are all muzzle loading powders corrosive? what about the cemicals in the caps? I am barrowing a cap and ball rifle from my uncle and it has white powdery reisidue all over inside the barrel, I am getting the stuff to clean it tonight and I will shot it tomarrow to see if it still shots stright, (I hope or no late season cow hunt for me..) So if it does still shot stright what is good alaround lose powder that I can buy around town IE sportsmans, Cal-ranch, Wal-mart, or Smith and Edwards


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

your best bet would be to ask your uncle what he has been shooting in the rifle. he has more knowledge about it than any one here could say. not knowing the caliber and all i can not give you a starting point. seeing how the size of ball and patch will affect the out come.
as for your other question yes powder residue left in a barrel over time will cause corrosion.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

He does not remember the last time he shot it or the type of powder he used, it was more than 10 years ago. it is a TC .54 cal, exposed hammer type that uses the little caps not the 209. I admit I know very little about muzzle loaders the kit bag he gave me had some .530 speer balls two small round containers of caps about 20 thin white patches and a powder mesure thing that is set to 90 grains (is that to much??) any advise on how to start out with this rifle would be nice other than to clean it and see if it will shoot stright. Also how low of a charge can a person safly go 30 40 50 grains. and do you need lube for the patches (I think I read somewhere that you do)? I sure wish I had some experiance or a manual..


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to use that same gun and 90 grains of FF goex black powder is what i shot out of it..... It probably has a 1:48 twist so dont mess around with sabots or power points they wont group... If your going to stick with roundballs I would try to find some FF black powder and stick with 90 grains...... Throw away the white patches and buy some of the yellow prelubes..... Get you some quick loads that open on both sides.... Dont try the pass through with roundball and patch they seem to hangup on the pass through. If you want a bigger round try to find some maxi balls or some buffalo bullets and experiment with different grain loads.... If you cant find FF, pyrodex works just fine and is a little cleaner to shoot... Im not sure how 777 shoots out of the traditional guns someone else will have to answer that..... Those old style guns with out the breech plug are harder to clean so make sure you get it dried out good after you clean it so you dont foul or leave water in your flash pan.............. Good Luck


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be going out to shoot this Friday if you want to join me i live in the Ogden area. it would be easier to go over everything in person than here on the net.

I do not know where you live but get some black powder goex 2ffg this will give you a tighter group than pryodex rs. they both cost about the same. I shoot a 54 and use the 535 balls with a patch thickness of .018 I would start out with the 90grns if that is what he as been using. sight it in at 50 yards and do most of your testing at this range also. after you can put your shots in the same hole at this range then go out to 100 yards.

if your groups are not very good at a 100 yards you will need to try different powder charges
5 grains will make a big difference in your group.

my rifle will shoot best with the 90 grns the minimum that I would use is 70grns with what you have for deer. you can only have an effective range out to 100 yards with a round ball. that is if you are a good shot.

for elk best to use a conical at least 400 grain bullet

go to this web site and read the Q/A section and the tips
http://www.blackpowderrifleaccuracy.com/index.html


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

In my Lyman .54 I use 100 gr FFg, .530 round ball, bore butter on my patches and Remington caps...."take care of it and it will take care of you" and like they say keep your powder dry.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I prefer pyrodex for my traditional rifle because its safer to handle and doesn't foul as much as black powder. But its true that black can be a little more accurate. The 1:48 twist will stabilize a saboted bullet pretty well, just not the long skinny ones. I shoot 240 grain pistol bullets very well in my 50 cal. with a 1:48. If you're shooting round ball then for sure use lubed patches. And make sure they are a good snug fit. It should take a pretty good hit with your starter to get the ball going down the bore. And anywhere from 70 to 120 grains of powder would be fine. Find a load that shoots well, most guns like around 90-100 grains.


----------

